
Obama says he can’t pardon Snowdon - tooba
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/11/obama-says-he-cant-pardon-snowden/
======
pseingatl
There's a difference between can't and won't. There are all sorts of reasons
why Obama may not want to pardon Snowden. But if he thinks he lacks the power
to pardon, he is clearly wrong. So why would he claim that he lacks a power he
clearly has?

------
blackflame7000
Obama can't/won't pardon him because of his vendetta with Russia and the
damage they caused the DNC during this election cycle

